# Current Cr Tributary Cutts



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My son and I are going to try to get the Cutt Slam done and we are looking at the tributaries around Current Cr for a Colorado Cutthroat. Anyone willing to share an area close to CC? Even general info would be welcomed. Feel free to PM if you don't want the info out there.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

The West Fork Duchesne has lots of Colorado Cutts.


----------

